# Ferris Wheel Planter



## rdean (Mar 12, 2018)

A while back my wife saw an antique planter made like a ferris wheel that she liked very much. 
 I was given the task to make something similar with her guidance. 

This is what I came up with.  
The frame was made from thin wall steel square with some aluminum plates at areas needed for strength.
I painted the frame black and the rest was painted white.
The pot holders are made of poplar wood.










Then it was her turn to add her colors.  (not my idea)






And the finished product.




Now she asked how hard it would be to make it turn automatically?
I didn't answer.

Thanks for looking.
Ray


----------



## dulltool17 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hm....Isn't Florida "The Sunshine State?"  
I see a DC motor.....Solar Panels......sprockets and chain...........

..and a hero named Ray.....


----------



## f350ca (Mar 12, 2018)

Be a great reson to build a model steam engine now Ray

Greg


----------



## rwm (Mar 12, 2018)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.
Robert


----------



## rdean (Mar 12, 2018)

I don't think she has thought this all the way through yet.
I can see flower pots being thrown all over the yard and as the plants get bigger they would get tangled in the arms.
Who is going to tend the steam engine?

Thanks guys I think it will stay like it is.

Ray


----------

